# Java TAPI anbindung ?



## c_sidi90 (11. Jan 2012)

Hallo, ich muss (leider) relativ schnell eine Software für die Anbindung unserer Telefonanlage programmieren. Hierbei sollen die Telefonnummern aus der Datenbank unsereres CRM's genommen werden. Ich würde das ganze ungern in C oder C++ realisieren, da mir auf diesem Gebiet die Erfahrung fehlt. Kennt jemand eine gute API für die TAPI Schnittstelle in Java? Wenn ja, evtl auch einige Tutorials dazu?

Lg


----------



## inv_zim (11. Jan 2012)

Mir fällt da nur JTAPI ein, kann dir aber leider auch nicht helfen. Habe mich hier ca. eine Woche lang auf der Arbeit damit rumgeschlagen und Fehler gesucht, bis sich rausgestellt hat, dass unsere Telefonanlage keine ausreichenden Lizenzen für den Zugriff hatte...

Edit: Da musst du zwar sehr viel selbst implementieren, aber für die gängigen Anlagen und Protokolle und Verfahren findet man idR. geeignete Beispiele


----------



## c_sidi90 (11. Jan 2012)

Danke dir, wichtig ist für mich zunächst eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit zu sehen, welcher Kunde gerade anruft und aus der Software per Mausklick die gegebene Nummer anzuwählen. Alles andere ist erstmal nebensächlich. 

Ich werde mir JTapi mal anschauen, bin aber für weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------

